# Hudson Valley/W.Mass-2 gsd need rehome



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

These 2 dogs are in western Massachusetts, and owner is looking for a new home. Landlord will not allow her to keep dogs. She has already contacted NE German Shepherd Rescue, and they are unable to help at this time.

Both dogs are neutered and UTD on shots.

_From the e-mail:_
_Shamus- age 5 or 6. White Shepard. A gentle giant. Very sweet, smart,loving and loyal. Good with other dogs, adults and children. A bit of arthritis in his back left leg causes him to limp occassionally, but still very active and playful- loves playing fetch with a ball, and sleeping in the snow. _

_Chopper- age 3. Black/brown (sable) shepard. Very curious and smart. Loves to explore new territory, play ball, roll around on the grass, snuggle in bed with you and just be silly. Good with children and adults but skiddish around unfamiliar men (often barks at men he doesn't know). At times reactive to other dogs but never vicious. A little training will go a long way with Chopper. _

_Shamus and Chopper did everything and went everywhere together. They have been separated since Saturday July 24th and are both clearly distressed by the separation. We would love to find a home where they can stay together. If they can't be together, then I think it would be good for each of them to at least go to homes with one other non-dominant dog in the household as they love to interact. _

_Please let me know if you have questions or would like further information. And thank you so much for your time and consideration. It is greatly appreciated. _

_You can contact me at this [email protected] or 910-431-2202. My mom's name (Chopper and Shamus are her dogs) is Christine Whelan and her phone # is 518-610-5617 and her email address is __[email protected]__. _

_Thanks again,_
_Melissa_


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

If they cannot find homes for their dogs on their own, and GSRNE is full with urgent shelter dogs, this open admission shelter in Western MA is a very good shelter and does not euth for space: 

Berkshire Humane Society is an open admission animal shelter

They have a modern building, the dogs have privacy from visitors and each other, both important to keep GSDs sane.

I hope the two friends can stay together.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up! I will forward her the information as well. The website for the Bershire HS looks very nice. They also seem to have a system in place for matching the people and pets to find the best fit for all.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

I rec'd an update that Seamus (WGSD) has found a new home. The lady thinks that a friend of hers will be taking Chopper (B/T). Will update if I get confirmation.


----------

